# I would like a double “Thwack” of humor with a side order of belly laughter



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can’t help it, Thwack is funny, as in HA Ha, not ????????????‍♂


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Sometimes at least.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> I can't help it, Thwack is funny, as in HA Ha, not ‍♂


This comes to mind .


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Sometimes at least.


...and the other times he's simply brilliant...

just sayin'

; )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help it, Thwack is funny, as in HA Ha, not ‍♂
> ...


Gotta love Joe Pesci!

"My Cousin Vinny" !! The train, the cattle, the factory whistle and his "girlfriend" - Melissa Tomei - great movie!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help it, Thwack is funny, as in HA Ha, not ‍♂
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Tag said:
> ...


Correction: Marissa Tomei


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> I can't help it, Thwack is funny, as in HA Ha, not ‍♂


I was in a Chinese restaurant when the waiter asked "Would you like flench flies with that?"

So, Tag, along with the "...side order of belly laughter", would you care for some flench flies and flied lice?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol you did good


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> Lol you did good


Thank you!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I got asked if I had anything to drink today at a DWI checkpoint. I responded that it was 100 degrees and I've been shoeing horses all day. Yes I've had 2 quarts of water, two glasses of ice tea, a glass of lemonade and a Dr. Pepper.


----------

